
Apple, Qualcomm settle royalty dispute, sources say - chollida1
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/16/apple-qualcomm-settle-royalty-dispute-sources-say.html
======
matmann2001
Did not see that coming.

Press Release: Qualcomm and Apple® today announced an agreement to dismiss all
litigation between the two companies worldwide. The settlement includes a
payment from Apple to Qualcomm. The companies also have reached a six-year
license agreement, effective as of April 1, 2019, including a two-year option
to extend, and a multiyear chipset supply agreement.

------
george_perez
The Qualcomm CEO was right. I can't believe it.
[https://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-and-apple-may-be-
calling-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-and-apple-may-be-calling-a-
truce/)

------
Despegar
Hopefully the FTC case doesn't get settled.

